# Skinsuit and numbers



## owens (Oct 26, 2007)

Just got a nice new (and expensive) skinsuit. 

How do you put your race number on it? double sided tape? 

Thanks


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Wood screws


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

A bit expensive, but I have had good luck with Grizy Grip race number tape (double-sided tape). You can also use 3M Super 77 Spray Adhesive, which is sprayed on and after waiting between 30-120 seconds (depending on the temperature/humidity) for the adhesive to setup/get tacky, press the number to the skinsuit and viola. Although I have not tried it, some have indicated good results with Elmer's spray craft glue. I have also tried Uglu Adhesive Industrial two-sided tape which works a little too well actually and although it definitely kept back and shoulder numbers on with no need for pins, removal afterwards was a total pain as the tape stretches and leaves lots of residue not too mention it seemed like the adhesive was going to pull the sublimation out off the fabric.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

I've used the various adhesives in the past, frankly didn't seem worth it. Just 6 safety pins do the trick just fine. It really takes a lot of pinning before the jersey or skin-suit shows any signs of damage.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

I would also add that buying your own, smaller ((#00 - 3/4" 19mm), brass safety pins reduces the impact because they make\leave smaller pin holes.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> A bit expensive, but I have had good luck with Grizy Grip race number tape (double-sided tape). You can also use 3M Super 77 Spray Adhesive, which is sprayed on and after waiting between 30-120 seconds (depending on the temperature/humidity) for the adhesive to setup/get tacky, press the number to the skinsuit and viola.


I've used both the Grizy Grip and the 3M Spray. Of the 2, I like the Grizy Grip better, but it gets kinda spendy if you you are racing a lot and every race has it's own number, and takes longer to put the number on.

For series races, the Grizy grip is nice since it sticks well enough that you can just leave it on there when you run your kit through the wash. Sticks extremely well on Tyvek race numbers. Leaves no residue either.

So far, the 3M spray is ok, but if you've got to get it on there at the right moment. Too soon and it will leave residue on the kit, too late and it's not on there as well.

I can't stand using safety pins any more. No more holes/tears in the kit or rust stains from the cheap pins after you throw your wet/muddy stuff in a bag and forget to wash it until the next day.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Really? You can notice a difference? Wow. Anywho, just use pins. My 2 skinnys are still fine after 2+ seasons.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Use the 3M glue, but don't get the Super77, as it leaves a lot of residue. I've had luck with the '45' spray on glue from 3M. Sticks just as well and leaves no residue...


----------



## joelankeny (Nov 12, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> Use the 3M glue, but don't get the Super77, as it leaves a lot of residue. I've had luck with the '45' spray on glue from 3M. Sticks just as well and leaves no residue...


I second this. I've been using this all year. It doesn't take much on the number - just a light coating. If any residue is left behind it can usually be cleaned off with a citrus based cleaner and then run through the wash like normal. 

Best!
Joel
www.adventuresofcaptaincrunch.com


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Bron*

Red Devil TApe


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

pins & new kit every season


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> Red Devil Tape


Maybe I am thinking of the wrong thing but how does a fiber based tape used for covering/finishing seams in drywall work for attaching race numbers?


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

I use Super 77. I spray it on and get someone to immediately slap it on. Sure, it leaves a little residue, but I don't really give a damn... the residue is not visible from more than 6 inches away and it gets muddy every week anyway....

Yeah, it's aero , but it's also the easiest, quickest way to "pin" a skinsuit. Random people in the parking lot are happy to slap a glued number on while a good pin job takes 5 minutes....


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

*skinsuit recommendation*

Would you recommend a good one for me? Money is not a problem. I have to buy online


----------



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

*Champion System*



zakyma said:


> Would you recommend a good one for me? Money is not a problem. I have to buy online


The Champion System cyclocross skinsuit is warm, well-made, and the fit is outstanding. In other words... It rocks!

http://champ-sys.com/made-to-order


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.vermarcusa.com/images/Custom%20Clothing/Pages/LSleeveSkinSuit.htm


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

http://www.boure.com/3546.html


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Abaddon said:


> The Champion System cyclocross skinsuit is warm, well-made, and the fit is outstanding. In other words... It rocks!
> 
> http://champ-sys.com/made-to-order


They are saying for the speed suit that it is a bit transparent on the butts area.
Did you order this one?

Thanks


----------



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

zakyma said:


> They are saying for the speed suit that it is a bit transparent on the butts area.
> Did you order this one?
> 
> Thanks


The speed suit isn't the one you're looking for. You'll want the cyclo-cross long sleeve skin suit order form. It's the last link under the 'Download the Order Form' section.

I hope this helps.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Abaddon said:


> The speed suit isn't the one you're looking for. You'll want the cyclo-cross long sleeve skin suit order form. It's the last link under the 'Download the Order Form' section.
> 
> I hope this helps.


I need one for tme trial races so what you mentioned is ok. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sorry*



ms6073 said:


> Maybe I am thinking of the wrong thing but how does a fiber based tape used for covering/finishing seams in drywall work for attaching race numbers?


Killer Red, not red devil. Clear 2 sided weatherproof adhesive

http://www.rplastics.com/vhbtape.html


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> Killer Red, not red devil. Clear 2 sided weatherproof adhesive


Thanks. This got me somewhat curious so I ordered a roll of the 1" width and since it is longer roll, I am curious to see how it compares to Grizzy Grip.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

That looks like a good idea.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

why not pins? After a season of grinding mud into the crotch and crashing, a few pin holes are the least of my worries.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Must be a jersey thing.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I work in large format graphics*



ms6073 said:


> Thanks. This got me somewhat curious so I ordered a roll of the 1" width and since it is longer roll, I am curious to see how it compares to Grizzy Grip.


we've tested tons of tapes
this stuff is sticky
keeps the number flat
tried it on the track this summer, used a couple pins for security but don't think I needed it


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

jroden said:


> why not pins? After a season of grinding mud into the crotch and crashing, a few pin holes are the least of my worries.


This.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

jroden said:


> why not pins? After a season of grinding mud into the crotch and crashing, a few pin holes are the least of my worries.


I guess pins are just too complicated?
Or maybe they are just so simple....someone has to make it harder.
Somebody is always trying to build a better mouse trap...even though mice haven't advanced much over the years....go figure
I wore a skin suit today that has probably had 100 numbers pinned to it. It's still fine...I wish I could say the same.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

the mayor said:


> I guess pins are just too complicated?
> Or maybe they are just so simple....someone has to make it harder.
> Somebody is always trying to build a better mouse trap...even though mice haven't advanced much over the years....go figure
> I wore a skin suit today that has probably had 100 numbers pinned to it. It's still fine...I wish I could say the same.


I get amnesia every year about the extent to which this sport ruins everything it touches. I'm out in the garage for a couple hours every week fixing broken stuff or gluing tires. I spend as much time servicing the bike as I do riding it.

Like you said, some pin holes I can live with and I always have some nice rusty pins in the bottom of my gym bag stuck to a tin of ski wax.


----------

